# CS-6700 11-28T With 7800 Groupset



## ilan_a (Aug 13, 2005)

Saw some threads but not find a clear answer. If anyone actually try this setup, I will be happy to know. My local dealer insist that it's not gonna work....trying to sale me...a new groupset..

Thanks in advance,

Ilan


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

The 6700 cassette will absolutely work quite nicely with your 7800 group. You may have to adjust the B screw to ensure that the upper pulley doesn't rub on the cog wheel when it's in the largest cog and the smallest chainring.

It's been my experience for a number of years and a variety of bikes, that while I'm running an 11-28 or 12-28 cassette while using a standard short cage derailleur I've not had problems.


----------



## ilan_a (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks a lot...will take this answer to my local dealer...


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

definitely works. i've have a 11-28 on my 7800 bike, works fine. i have a short cage rear 7800 and no adjustment to the b screw needed.

jksu



ilan_a said:


> Saw some threads but not find a clear answer. If anyone actually try this setup, I will be happy to know. My local dealer insist that it's not gonna work....trying to sale me...a new groupset..
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Ilan


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

To you guys running 28-30 cogs on a short cage, no need to adjust the chain length for proper geometry of the cage to the ground when in that certain cog configuration which I forget?


----------

